# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  یه موضوع روز برای مقاله نویسی در زمینه ی کامپیوتر و ریاضی

## SINYORITA

خواهشا یه موضوع جدید و نو برای مقاله نویسی در زمینه ی ریاضی در کامپیوتر ارائه بدید.

----------


## pesar irooni

مدلسازی کامپیوتری سرشار از ریاضیاته!!!!!!! شبیه سازی رو نمیگم ها. منظورم شبکه های پتری و زنجیره های مارکوف ه

----------


## shask00l

در مورد بالا بردن دقت عدد پی بوسیله grid computing هم تحقیق کنی بد نیست .....

خیلی دهن پر کنه  :شیطان:

----------


## roodzal

پیشنهادی در زمینه بانک اطلاعاتی ، پایگاه داده و یا نرم افزار ندارید؟

----------

